# Grancy Gray Beard



## Nicodemus (Apr 21, 2006)

I planted this one in the yard a few years ago and have also seen them wild in the woods. Have also heard them called "Old Mans Fringe".


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 21, 2006)

leaves kinda look like a magnolia a little .....

Nick are the flowers coming from the bottom of the plant ????

How big does it get ????


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 21, 2006)

Nuge, the blooms are comin` off new growth double stems, one on top of the other. The tallest one I`ve seen is about 15 feet tall and I think they are native to this country. They are a springtime favorite down here.
Maybe Rip 18 and some of the knowledgable tree folks can help me out here on more info on this tree.


----------



## rip18 (Apr 21, 2006)

You got's it boss. 

Grancy Gray Beard, Grant's Gray Beard (as in General Grant?), Old-man's-beard, & Fringe Tree are all common names for Chionanthus virginicus.

It is a small tree (max height around 30 feet) that is usually only noticed when it is in flower.  It likes moist woods with rich soil, but is also found on the edge of rock outcrops at times.  Used as an ornamental.

Great pic by the way Nic.


----------



## CAL (Apr 21, 2006)

They are quite pretty Nick.I have tried to pull up a couple with no luck!They do have a sure nuff root system.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 21, 2006)

Cal, this tree loads down with seed every spring. I`ll get you a couple started in planter pots and bring em to you. I believe in givin` trees as gifts anyway.


----------



## CAL (Apr 21, 2006)

Now that is a great idea.I'll have to figure out something to trade!


----------



## burkecoboy (Apr 22, 2006)

called grandaddy grey beards in my parts


----------



## leo (Apr 23, 2006)

*Nice shot nicodemus*

Thanks for sharing


----------

